# Who like the band disturbed



## abnrmal91 (Apr 22, 2011)

Just wondering who on here likes the band disturbed.


----------



## saximus (Apr 22, 2011)

Love them. I'm going on Monday


----------



## Snake Catcher Victoria (Apr 22, 2011)

Im working at Disturbed concert at rla in Melbourne on Sunday night..
Dont know if I like them or not yet, but Ill let you know after the gig.


----------



## AshMan (Apr 22, 2011)

Love them  seeing them here in brisbane at the entertainment centre next saturday


----------



## snakeluvver (Apr 22, 2011)

...who?


----------



## abnrmal91 (Apr 22, 2011)

snakeluvver said:


> ...who?


 
Wait till your old enough to be angry at the world lol they are a metal band


----------



## Danger_Mouse (Apr 22, 2011)

snakeluvver said:


> ...who?


 
not for your young ears just yet.

Yeah, I listen to them a bit as well.


----------



## snakeluvver (Apr 22, 2011)

lol I think metal is crap anyway sorry guys 
And trust me, I listen to eminem. I hear some bad stuff :lol:


----------



## saximus (Apr 22, 2011)

In a thread about Disturbed you say metal is crap then you talk about listening to Eminem...umm yeah


----------



## SarahFH (Apr 22, 2011)

I wish I had of known about the tour before I booked my holiday - i'll just miss them!


----------



## ravan (Apr 22, 2011)

would love to go on sat, but dont really have the $$... but im seen them twice already, so i've probably heard all the good stuff anyway


----------



## Trouble (Apr 22, 2011)

Love Disturbed!! So bummed I didn't get tix to the Brissy concert  was in hosp the time the tix went on sale. Would be an epic concert!!


----------



## gozz (Apr 22, 2011)

Yeah iam going.....


----------



## Juz92 (Apr 22, 2011)

Been into disturbed since I was 14 - 15. Going to see them next Saturday at Brissie Entertainment center. I'm pumped.


----------



## snakeluvver (Apr 22, 2011)

Well I only sometimes listen to eminem cos he's pretty messed and his lyrics make you wonder if he's ok, in one of his songs he says "if she leaves again I'll tie her to the bed and set this house on fire" I mean wth lol.
Some mild metal is pretty good, like green day and linkin park. Yeah I know they're not exactly metal but whatever.


----------



## dihsmaj (Apr 22, 2011)

snakeluvver said:


> Some mild metal is pretty good, like green day and linkin park. Yeah I know they're not exactly metal but whatever.


 Did you just compare Linkin Park with Green Day? If anything Linkin Park is a lot more metal than Green Day, and Green Day suck anyway.



Danger_Mouse said:


> not for your young ears just yet.
> 
> Yeah, I listen to them a bit as well.


 I'm the only one who listened to them when I was 10?


----------



## chilli-mudcrab (Apr 22, 2011)

they suck crap music


----------



## abnrmal91 (Apr 22, 2011)

chilli-mudcrab said:


> they suck crap music


 
Yer mate what does the title of the thread say "who likes the band disturbed" it doesn't say "hey if you don't like this band write a **** comment" good work mate I don't care if you like the band or not I am asking who does.


----------



## Mighty_Moose (Apr 22, 2011)

snakeluvver said:


> lol I think metal is crap anyway sorry guys
> And trust me, I listen to eminem. I hear some bad stuff :lol:


 You sir are an idiot...



snakeluvver said:


> Well I only sometimes listen to eminem cos he's pretty messed and his lyrics make you wonder if he's ok, in one of his songs he says "if she leaves again I'll tie her to the bed and set this house on fire" I mean wth lol.
> Some mild metal is pretty good, like green day and linkin park. Yeah I know they're not exactly metal but whatever.


Greenday-Metal... You serious? Wow...


I think Disturbed are awesome (not their recent album) but I didn't want to go as I've heard they aren't great live :/ Anyone tell me otherwise ?


----------



## snakeluvver (Apr 23, 2011)

lol I like to think I am mighty_moose :lol:


----------



## Grogshla (Apr 23, 2011)

i saw them open up for korn once. They were ok. I think of them more as a stepping stone kind of band for young kids. They are super successful so good on them for it but i think all the songs are similar and the vocalist is very limited in his skills and writing ability


----------



## Southern_Forest_Drag (Apr 23, 2011)

greenday is want to be punk not metal lol, absolute crap too. Get into some Ramones/The Clash/The Sex Pistols etc 

Never been a fan of disturbed personally.


----------



## sookie (Apr 23, 2011)

Well im old enuff to be a bitter,hatefilled woman.and i don't know if i have heard them or not.i like Necro....anyone else.....Violins of Violence?White zombie are oldies but hell they still rock my cd player.Rob Zombie will be immortal.and who can forget the black sabbaths,old crazy ozzie.


----------



## moosenoose (Apr 23, 2011)

I've been enjoying their latest album, and have most of their others. Unfortunately I hadn't planned on seeing them. I think I've missed their Melbourne show?


----------



## lizardloco (Apr 23, 2011)

The only heavy metal music I have heard of is 'bring me the horizon' because my big sister told me about it.


----------



## lgotje (Apr 23, 2011)

Yew going on sat!!!


----------



## lizardman59 (Apr 23, 2011)

i love disturbed and im only eleven i started to love metal when i was about 5 i got right into metallica good thing to know theres lots of people who listen to good music on this site whats your fav disturbed song mines inside the fire (yes i do know what its about) and indestructible 


also join my group :keep the rock alive


----------



## saximus (Apr 23, 2011)

Inside the fire is good. Whenever they play it he does a little speech about suicide. My favourite is facade


----------



## GreatSnakes (Apr 23, 2011)

Great band. Their first album is their best especially at the gym!


----------



## -Katana- (Apr 23, 2011)

I have to admit before this thread I hadn't ever heard of them....

BUT..I just did a lightening youtube tour and I really like them.

I can def. hear shades of Metallica.
I think what is so appealing is that while most metal bands have the instrumental side of their art sewn up they really fall down in the vocals, the lead vocalist for Disturbed can really wail.


----------



## Snake Catcher Victoria (Apr 23, 2011)

moosenoose said:


> I've been enjoying their latest album, and have most of their others. Unfortunately I hadn't planned on seeing them. I think I've missed their Melbourne show?


You havnt missed it yet, it's tomorrow night here in Melb. and there are still tix for sale.

I have to work at Chris Brown tonight, Disturbed tomorrow and Justin bieber both nights next week....spew


----------



## dihsmaj (Apr 23, 2011)

ssssnakeman said:


> Justin bieber both nights next week....spew


I'm really sorry for you. I had to see the movie a few days ago with some girls, and 2 guys, and it just failed.


----------



## Trouble (Apr 23, 2011)

ssssnakeman said:


> ... and Justin bieber both nights next week....spew



Oh, Baz, I feel really sorry for you!! You poor poor guy. do me a favour, take a tiger along and 'introduce' it to Justine  hehe :twisted: .


----------



## Snake Catcher Victoria (Apr 24, 2011)

The Bieber concerts finish at 9.30 so it will be an early night. 
He's gotta be in bed by 10.30


----------



## abnrmal91 (Apr 24, 2011)

ssssnakeman said:


> The Bieber concerts finish at 9.30 so it will be an early night.
> He's gotta be in bed by 10.30



Haha I really fell sorry for you. God dam I hate that little bastard.


----------



## snakeluvver (Apr 24, 2011)

I swear he's 9. Someone tell me he's 9, he just can't be 17.


----------



## abnrmal91 (Apr 24, 2011)

snakeluvver said:


> I swear he's 9. Someone tell me he's 9, he just can't be 17.


 
What the he'll are you awake at this time of morning. I am only awake because I am stuck on nightshift.


----------



## veenarm (Apr 24, 2011)

Disturbed are good, esp the car chase song from Transformers (the original)...
There is nothing wrong with Eminem, besides his new stuff is far better than his old stuff.

My taste in music is just stupid, i listen and like almost every type of music, but i can never buy an album because there is always 50% **** on it and only 50% (sometimes) of descent stuff i would actually like to listen too..

Although yesterday was a good day of listening to Pink Floyd and Deep Purple


----------



## snakeluvver (Apr 24, 2011)

abnrmal91 said:


> What the he'll are you awake at this time of morning. I am only awake because I am stuck on nightshift.


 
lol late night partying 
Nah we had a dinner party last night/this morning.


----------



## driftoz (Apr 24, 2011)

they played in adelaide last night, didnt see them though there old stuffs ok but there new albums crap half there songs are exactly same as there old stuff but with new lyrics


----------



## moosenoose (Apr 24, 2011)

ssssnakeman said:


> You havnt missed it yet, it's tomorrow night here in Melb. and there are still tix for sale.
> 
> I have to work at Chris Brown tonight, Disturbed tomorrow and Justin bieber both nights next week....spew


 
Damn it! :lol: Any weekend but this one!


----------



## Snake Catcher Victoria (Apr 24, 2011)

Well Chris brown didnt impress me much, Jessica Mouboy did a bit though, 
hope Disturbed are better tonight.


----------



## slither (Apr 24, 2011)

love em one of my fav bands of all time


----------



## Snake Catcher Victoria (Apr 25, 2011)

Disturbed were ok, better than the 1st three bands, better than Usher or Chris Brown.
Bloody merchandise at these gigs, the prices for tshirts, keyrings, hats ect...
someone needs shooting.


----------

